# Plattfische - wie ausnehmen?



## amon-m (24. Oktober 2005)

Hi habe gestern einen plattfisch (scholle) filetiert - ging auch ohne probleme.
ich habe nur in spanien öfters seezunge gegessen (die wurde immer ganz mit Kopf serviert....jetzt frage ich mich wie man das hingebekommt da die innereien ja mit dem kopf verbunden sind...any ideas? pics dazu?|kopfkrat


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Plattfische - wie ausnehmen?*

Na die hast Du wohl mitgenascht :q:q:q......

Nee mal im Ernst.... Das hab ich auch noch nicht gehört oder gesehen..... War vielleicht ein kleiner Einschnitt in der Bauchseite???


----------



## Timmy (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Plattfische - wie ausnehmen?*

Edit: Sry, da ist der Kopf auch weg..................laß es trotzdem mal drin! 


Vibra-Zocker hat das mal schön beschrieben. Ich kopiers mal rein:

Plattfisch ausnehmen und abziehen in 20 sekunden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
- dunkle seite nach unten
- wirbelsäule durchtrennen und messer bis zum rand durchziehen, zu der seite wo sich kein gedärm befindet
- kopf abreißen, gedärm flutscht mit raus
- scharfes messer mit stumpfer spitze, innen am flossenaum entlang schneiden, so das die dunkle haut auf der rückseite ganz bleibt
- flossensaum mit einer, fisch mit der anderen hand packen und die dunkle haut abziehen
- mit einer küchenschere den anderen flossensaum und die heckflosse abtrennen
- niere auskratzen

geht mit ein wenig übung echt fix, bei größeren fängen macht es sich arbeitsteilig ganz gut. hab letztens die abgezogenen platten zusammen mit forellen geräuchert, ziemlich lange und heiß, trotzdem nicht trocken und extrem lecker!


----------



## Ralf-H (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Plattfische - wie ausnehmen?*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Sry, da ist der Kopf auch weg..................laß es trotzdem mal drin!
> 
> 
> Vibra-Zocker hat das mal schön beschrieben. Ich kopiers mal rein:
> ...


 
Jawoll, genau so geht das. Nach dem Kopfabreißen kneif ich allerdings erst den spitzen Dorn vorne an der Bauchhöhle ab, um Verletzungen zu vermeiden.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Cerfat (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Plattfische - wie ausnehmen?*

Jetzt weiß ich nicht ob das nur die Plattfische betrifft oder allgemein. Man sagt ja, das wenn man die Gallenblase beim ausnehmen zerstört, sei der Fisch ungenießbar darauf hin und man soll ihn wegwerfen. Stimmt das soweit ?


----------



## Reisender (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Plattfische - wie ausnehmen?*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt weiß ich nicht ob das nur die Plattfische betrifft oder allgemein. Man sagt ja, das wenn man die Gallenblase beim ausnehmen zerstört, sei der Fisch ungenießbar darauf hin und man soll ihn wegwerfen. Stimmt das soweit ?


 

Jo das meinen viele !!! ist aber nicht korrekt.......du solltest denn Fisch nur schnell mit Wasser reinigen bevor der Gallensaft ins Fleisch eindringt.

Wenn ich den Post richtig lese, dann möchtest er den Kopf auch dran lassen und nur die innereien entfernen.

Ganz einfach !! Die Scholle hochkant stellen mit denn Eingeweiden noch oben, dann mit dem Messer unten am Kopf ansetzen und bis zur Rückengeräte durch schneiden. Und dann einfach mit deinen Fingern die Eingeweide raus ziehen, dann schön waschen und fertig ist deine Platte mit Kopf.....Ringsum mit einer schere die Flossen entfernen und dann Lecker Braten.


----------



## haukep (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Plattfische - wie ausnehmen?*

Meist wird dann nur ein Schnitt direkt bei der Kieme gemacht und die Innereien da rausgepult - am Kopf werden die dann einfach mit einer Schere abgeschnitten.

EDIT: Oder eben so wie Reisender es sagt, kommt ja aufs Selbe raus...


----------



## chippog (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Plattfische - wie ausnehmen?*

da ich meine platte nach dem beteuben grundsätzlich mit einem "kehlschnitt versehe, indem ich die dünne verbindung in der nähe des unterkiefes zwischen kopf und herz des fisches durchtrenne, kann ich so auch sowohl die kiemen alsauch die eingeweide rausholen. sollte das mit den eingeweiden nicht so klappen, hilft ein einschnitt in die bauchhöhle; die niere direkt unterm rückgrad in der bauchhöhle nicht vergessen! c. hippog


----------



## rostocker (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Plattfische - wie ausnehmen?*

Als ich meinen Fischereischein gemacht habe hab ich gelernt
das man Plattfische & Aale nicht beteuben kann.
bitte um Aufklärung...#h


----------



## chippog (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Plattfische - wie ausnehmen?*

spannend! ich gehe davon aus, dass ich platte betäuben kann, zumindest sind sie wesentlich ruhiger, wenn sie eins aufs haupt kriegen. hingegen mache ich immer wieder die beobachtung, dass ein plattfisch, der sowohl betäubt alsauch fertig ausgeblutet ist - und damit nach meinem dafürhalten tot - ganz schön an zu zappeln fängt, wenn ich einen weiteren ebenfalls betäubten und gerade abgestochenen drauf lege. ich erkläre mir das so, dass chemische substansen des zweiten plattfisches durch die seitenlinienzellen des ersten aufgenommen werden und so die reizleitung in gang bringen, also eine rein biochemische reaktion, die auch noch nach dem tode eintritt. sehr gespannt, bin ich allerdings, ob es dazu auch andere erklärungen gibt vor allem in bezug auf das betäuben! an sonsten gilt für mich bis dahin nur: waidgerecht ist betäuben und dann abstechen, auch für platte. ähnliches könnte ich mir für aale vorstellen. allein ich fange sie viel zu selten, als dass ich mich dazu äussern möchte. chippog


----------

